# HBZ waiting room



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Well, it's time! I have been waiting anxiously for this week. I am more than a little nervous. It is a heavy weight of responsibility to kid in the cold. All my girls re due to kid in the next week. The kidding pens are ready....made them out of pallets and t posts. Not great but they will do for this year. Wish me luck!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

The first four girls are in the pens and Princessa is uncomfortable already. She is the only one I do not have a due date on but she appears to be the first. I am watching her carefully as you can see. :-D


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Will be following along  I think your kidding stalls look nice!  (We don't really have one :lol: )


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Pretty doe.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

good luck!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Stalls look great. Good luck!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck ! Prayers all goes well !


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Happy kidding and stay warm. It is supposed to get really cold this weekend here. Zero degrees.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you all for your good wishes. So much of our barn is made of pallets and scrap lumber! I actually like it a lot. It has been fun to make. In and out of the barn last night on hourly checks. I know that is a bit much, but I am terrified that I will miss a birth and lose kids. I am really not crazy about winter kidding, but as ours is a 4H family, we need the kids to be born now. Sigh. No babies yet, but I am sure I will feel better after the first set arrives safely.  I will post pics of the girls this afternoon.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

This is Coco. She is a FF and a sweetheart. She has always been a little chunk but now she's a super chunk! She is due 1/4


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute girl! Good luck with kidding!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

We also have wrinkles. Another FF and due on 1/5. She has been so funny! She complains bitterly when her baby makes her uncomfortable. Moans and groans and carries on. Silly girl.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Of course my darling Vienna aka Schoolbus. She is due 1/4.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

There are two more that I think will kid later in the month. One was due yesterday and one on Friday, but neither looks close. I am betting they settled on the second cycles.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Ok so apparently I suck at this! the first to kid was Pixie, one of the ones I said was not ready to kid. Sigh. Here she is yesterday.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

And tonight with her brand new doeling. She did a great job! Just a little bit of elbow lock, but with a small adjustment all went very fast.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oops wouldn't upload both pics.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

She is such a good mama. She even squats for the baby so she can nurse lying down. Yay Pixie!


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Very sweet .. congrats


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pie!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yay Pixie , your such a great momma  Congrats , she is adorable 
What a pretty little girl she is


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

She is so cute! Love that Pixie squats for her! Any names ideas? Following Pixie you could name her Sprite.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

That's funny! I was thinking the same thing! The Buck's name is Uncle Si, so not much to go on there.:-D


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Wonderful. Good luck with the rest.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Well, Vienna seems to be thinking about it. I can't imagine that she could hold out much longer. Poor girl!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Well gee, I am seriously starting to question my ability.........I have another doe in labor, and it's the other one I said was not bred on this cycle!!! Gaaaaa! Lol....I don't even have a picture of her yet.....you know, this code of honor thing is gonna get me yet!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

It's a girl! She didn't get the idea of nursing, was born kind of weak, but eventually she caught on and now she is doing well.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

A little cutie!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awwww... .


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Very cute !!! Yep , seems like the doe code of honor has done you in this time around , lololol.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Ya, Laura, it sure has. I think those girls must lay in a circle at night, gossip and plot ways to prank me. And then there is a lot of good natured chuckling when I run into the barn at night all wild eyed saying "what the heck?!...." I thought they were greeting me but now I know they are laughing. :grin:


----------



## 101sierra (Dec 26, 2013)

Pretty baby! Congrats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Used2bmimi said:


> Ya, Laura, it sure has. I think those girls must lay in a circle at night, gossip and plot ways to prank me. And then there is a lot of good natured chuckling when I run into the barn at night all wild eyed saying "what the heck?!...." I thought they were greeting me but now I know they are laughing. :grin:


Haha!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

I am so proud of little Coquette! (Coco) She was a first timer and had two bucks. She gets my vote for the mama of the kidding season so far. She told me under no uncertain terms this afternoon that it was time, then proceeded to present the babies unassisted in the warmest part of the day. They both started sucking on everything right away and were up and nursing in no time. One is a little on the small side but he is spunky so I think he'll grow well. He has a flipped up ear so we oh so creatively called him Flip. The other is named flop for now. He is a little chunk.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Got a nice picture of pixie's little doeling today. I think she is going to be pretty nice.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! Great pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

Looks like you've got a pretty good set up. I am always nervous about winter births that's why this year I didn't even introduce a buck until late October that way all the kids will be born by late March after the last frost where we live. And also, by then all the coyotes would have had their fill on rabbits, squirrels and other wild life.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Adorable fuzzy little thing.


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

I have a Coco and a Pixie but speaking of names, last year we gave ours nut names (Pecan, Walnut, Peanut, Pistachio, Mackie). This year I am thinking to name them after Disney characters.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

anawhitfield said:


> Looks like you've got a pretty good set up. I am always nervous about winter births that's why this year I didn't even introduce a buck until late October that way all the kids will be born by late March after the last frost where we live. And also, by then all the coyotes would have had their fill on rabbits, squirrels and other wild life.


Thanks, it's working out ok. It is still really cold, but mostly draft free and dry. I started with a metal carport that was open on both ends, scrounged CL for freebies and built the barn walls out of them. Mostly pallets, used roofing tin and used billboard vinyls. The white walls are plastic board from political campaign signs. They were 4x6 or so. I must say, I hate winter births. But we need to do it this way so here I am. :-D


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Well, Princessa kidded triplets! Two does and a buck, and all up and strong! Yay! She didn't need any help and kidded in the warmest part of the day.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Adorable, congrats!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you! I may hate winter kidding, but I love kidding in general and I sure love all these little cuties! I'm on my fifth roll of paper towels and I still have two girls to go!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I like how much white they have on their faces! I'm used to my mostly solid red headed kids.


----------



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

Those babies look so good!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

All the kid pictures are so cute! We don't have boers but I absolutely love their looks!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats !! You are one lucky lady  with all those beautiful babies !
Glad to hear everything has been going well for all your does 
That's awesome


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I like how much white they have on their faces! I'm used to my mostly solid red headed kids.


Yes, I like that look too. My buck has quite a bit of white on his head too. I am going to have to sell him though as he is too closely related to these girls and I will be keeping them for sure. :-D

I am sure happy with the bunch of them, thanks for admiring them with me.. I am feeling very blessed tonight.

Looks like Vienna May finally be in labor tonight! She is acting really cranky and having what looks like contractions.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh boy, gonna be a long night!


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

I just LOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE baby goats! They always look like they are smiling.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Used2bmimi said:


> Yes, I like that look too. My buck has quite a bit of white on his head too. I am going to have to sell him though as he is too closely related to these girls and I will be keeping them for sure. :-D
> 
> I am sure happy with the bunch of them, thanks for admiring them with me.. I am feeling very blessed tonight.
> 
> Looks like Vienna May finally be in labor tonight! She is acting really cranky and having what looks like contractions.


??anything?


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

It was a long night. Vienna was very uncomfortable but did not kid. I am still checking every hour or so. However, this afternoon Wrinkles kidded a very big buckling. I was at work and my DH was the helper. He did a very nice job, got the baby dried an up nursing before I could make it home. I am so proud of him, my non-goat loving hubby! It is a very nice buckling but he has a bit of a parrot mouth. I will have to decide if Wrinkles is to be kept for another try or culled. She is an excellent mama so maybe....ow ill post pics sometime after dinner.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Ha! She did it! Vienna had two ENORMOUS kids, one doe one buck. She has a giant udder too. Problem is she is being rotten and won't let anyone in her pen. And that is a problem right now because the babies have apparently forgotten how to nurse. They are walking around her bawling and squawking and sucking on everything, but they will not look down to find the udder, which is near their knees. Sigh? How do I deal with this? Am I going to have to tie up Vienna and re-teach them? If so I will be taking my life in my hands.:shock:


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

They are adorable !!!!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

I'd tie her up if you don't think the kids can figure it out


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Used2bmimi said:


> Ha! She did it! Vienna had two ENORMOUS kids, one doe one buck. She has a giant udder too. Problem is she is being rotten and won't let anyone in her pen. And that is a problem right now because the babies have apparently forgotten how to nurse. They are walking around her bawling and squawking and sucking on everything, but they will not look down to find the udder, which is near their knees. Sigh? How do I deal with this? Am I going to have to tie up Vienna and re-teach them? If so I will be taking my life in my hands.:shock:


Knowing me, I'd wade right in there and tie her up and try to help them nurse, but I bet they figure it out. Great job on all your kiddings, Team Mimi!


----------

